# Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day Mateys!



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Arrrrgh! Tie that scurvy dog to the yard-arm! Fifty lashes with a cat o'nine tails! If'n 'e don't tell us where the treasure is, keel haul the mangey devil then have em hoisted to the main-sail where e'll be drawn and quartered!







http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Cool interactive pirate map: http://www.yarrmaps.com/#lt=22.5211|ln=-54.7747|z=4

And for EB.com posting today...LOL: http://postlikeapirate.com/


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

ahoy me maties!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 19, 2014)

Grog-filled speak like a scurvy pirate day!


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to one of those pirates dinner shows tonight, similar to the medieval times one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


>


+100000 for sloth


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

Why be all th' spiced rum gone


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 19, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> I'm going to one of those pirates dinner shows tonight, similar to the medieval times one.




I reckon ye meant "I be goin' to one 'o them band 'o pirates dinner shows t'night, similar to th' medieval times one."


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

them codes are really more like guidelines...


----------



## goodal (Sep 19, 2014)

I still use Sloths "Hey you guuuuuuuuys!!!" round the house. The boys got to watch The Goonies a little while back and finally get why I do it. Its awsome to see that light come on in their head when they figure stuff out. Even stupid stuff.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2014)

Swab the poop deck.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 19, 2014)

These be not th' droids ye're lookin' fer


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 19, 2014)

The movie tonight be rated...aaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

What's a pirates favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

Arrrrrrrrbys


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

Go do Some Mannnninggghs equation matey!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

And here I thought you were talking about this kind of booty:







BTW, I'm disappointed you missed my Big Lebowski reference in the other thread. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2014)

I missed it. Where you talking about?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I missed it. Where you talking about?




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5679&amp;page=227#entry7222495


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2014)

Even the Weather Channel got in on the action!


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

My NJ client just emailed me, "Please see attached for me edits."

Would it be wrong to reply all, "Right away matey".


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2015)

Not even remotely.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2015)

what rrr you talking about?


----------



## P-E (Apr 13, 2015)

Yar don't make me keelhaul you landlubbers.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2015)

Parley?


----------

